

Report: NSA defeats many encryption efforts - Baustin
http://www.networkworld.com/news/2013/090513-report-nsa-defeats-many-encryption-273543.html?hpg1=bn

======
greenyoda
This article is just blogspam. The original article from the NY Times that it
refers to has already been posted:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6336178](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6336178)

~~~
Baustin
Sorry about that - you're right, I should have gone through to the original
source. Didn't realize it was already posted. Thanks for clearing up!

------
X-Istence
So now any standards in the 2006 NIST requirements are suspect ...

